# Using my Vip622 with RV



## creativepart (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a house full of TVs and Dish Receivers. Currently we have 3 VIP622 DVR receivers (plus 2 non-dvr receivers). We spend about 3 months a year in our travel trailer each summer.

For the Trailer we have a Winegard Carryout automatic SAT dish. And the trailer has a dedicated SAT input and wiring.

The VIP622s are new this year. What I have been doing is taking an old leased 501 dvr from our house with us out on our summer trips. It worked fine. But now we have the 622s and things have changed slightly.

We've gone on two weekend trips this winter and taken the 622 but here's my questiion/problem.

The VIP622 has two inputs for 2 tuners. At home the dish/switch combines two signals on the cable and there is a splitter at the receiver to provide two discrete signals to the the two tuners in the 622. This allows us to record on one tuner while watching or recording on the other tuner at the same time.

But when we are in the RV, we have one cable running from the CarryOut Dish to the one input in our RV. So, we can only use one of the tuners in the 622. This is OK for a weekend, but for the 3 month trip we'd like to have both tuners.

My Carryout has two SAT outputs. But the RV has only one SAT input. I'd like to find a way to duplex the two SAT outputs from my Carryout dish into one cable connecting to the one RV input and then use a splitter to split out the two signals to feed to the 622. 

I've been told that the splitter that comes standard on the 622 cannot be used this way. So, I'm wondering if anyone has worked this out and can offer info on what kind of combiner/splitter combo I could use to do this.

I thought of using two the standard VIP622 splitters -- one to combine the signals at the dish and another to split the signal at the receiver, but I've read online that this does not work.

I don't want to run two separate cables from the Carryout dish to the trailer and then run one line in through a window or anything like that. I want to keep this neat and clean and just use one cable.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I don't think your CarryOut setup has DPP LNBF or DPP switch inside. That means no way to make it by one coax cable. The splitter is special kind and require to be connected to DPP source, because interactive communication from DVR's FW (what has full info what sat/tpn should be feed to particular tuner) to control DPP capable source and select what Lo/Hi band should be send to the splitter/tuner.

Only two cables from the LNBF/dish to your 622 will works if your setup support legacy or DP stack.

Perhaps you could manage to install DPP LNBF instead of existing ? BTW, how many sats it currently see ?
=======================================================================================
Well, after reading its manual ... "toggle" is the key word: as I see it, that means when you switch program what is reside on different sat, the antenna making a move first, mechanical move.
So, using two tuners [what often require signals from different sat] cannot be handled without deep redesign of it (I mean install triple LNBF - for simultaneous reception of all three WA 110/119/129 or DIFFERENT LNBF for EA).

Nope, you can't get it work as it suppose to be, by the DVR's requirement.


----------



## creativepart (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think the LNB can be changed in the Carryout. And it only sees one SAT at a time. I realize that limitation. I was just hoping that I could duplex the two inputs as a way to have both tuners for recording on a timer purposes (knowing that you'd have to be on the same satellite).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You could try: two variants - one is make second cable; other is change LNBF to DP LNBF with one or two outputs, add DPP33 or DPP44 switch close to the dome, then you could reuse that existing 'splitter'.


----------

